# Washer temp settings.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How many have a hot/ steam power washer? I've been nerding out on the forums reading older threads about soft washing/cleaning and so on but none say if they use a hot washer. I'm trying to see what the temp difference for hardwoods, softwoods, vinyl siding/products. 

We now have 3 washers that can downstream 2 cold, 1 hot and I am already lining up jobs. I'm hoping all 3 are going non stop all summer. Pricing is a bit tricky for me right now. Trying to figure that one out (houses/deck I know). I do want to do like concrete pads, decks, houses, maybe brick buildings (not many here).

I'm also looking at enclosed trailers and one of those concrete scrubbers, like this.

http://www.pressurewashersdirect.com/Whisper-Wash-WW2800/p1558.html


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> How many have a hot/ steam power washer? I've been nerding out on the forums reading older threads about soft washing/cleaning and so on but none say if they use a hot washer. I'm trying to see what the temp difference for hardwoods, softwoods, vinyl siding/products.
> 
> We now have 3 washers that can downstream 2 cold, 1 hot and I am already lining up jobs. I'm hoping all 3 are going non stop all summer. Pricing is a bit tricky for me right now. Trying to figure that one out (houses/deck I know). I do want to do like concrete pads, decks, houses, maybe brick buildings (not many here).
> 
> ...


Dave we've had a hot water PW for years, really don't use it much any more as cabinet painting has taken over

can't help you with temp on woods / vinyl as Florida is stucco crazy
but i can tell you to check out storefronts / sidewalks / gas 

we we're doing dunkin donuts / BP gas stations / restaurants

we would clean sidewalks @ storefronts the not water is great for bubble gum removal 
gas pumps area were great too

just check to see if your required to recover water

charge more the first time then have them sign a contract for monthly service

also check into a Rotating Turbo Nozzle if you don't have 1


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> How many have a hot/ steam power washer?
> 
> I'm also looking at enclosed trailers and one of those concrete scrubbers, like this.


Unlike many I believe warm water helps in the cleaning. I use it every time, summer or winter. For house washing its set at 120 degrees. If I need it hot for driveway or commercial I set it at 160 degrees. For gum or heavy grease I go to 180 degrees. I think most go up to 210 degrees but I would never go that high. I found that the higher the temp the faster the o-rings and seals disintegrate, not to mention the more fuel it uses. At 120 degrees it uses very little diesel and won't damage anything - siding, vinyl windows, plants, paint, etc. Run it too hot and you can damage/warp siding and you will be repainting some areas.

For house washing pricing I use the tiered packages with cold water as the lowest/cheapest and warm water wash as a next level. It's a way to add value and thus an increased price. Not everyone can offer heated water so it also can set your service over the competition.

I use an enclosed trailer but keep in mind you will need to have plenty of air flow for the exhaust. I get plenty with mine but having it vented through the roof is usually recommended.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, and just an fyi

I have that exact surface cleaner. I love it and have had it for about ten years. When the bearings wore out I was able to call the manufacturer and send them the part to have them rebuild it. 

That said, mine is a 5.6gpm pump and if I had to do it all over again I would have bought a smaller one. They say its rated for 4gpm but a 5.6 takes longer and doesn't clean as good. Well, actually, if I did it over again I would buy an 8gpm without a doubt.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Pressure Washer Surface Cleaner*



cdpainting said:


> How many have a hot/ steam power washer? I've been nerding out on the forums reading older threads about soft washing/cleaning and so on but none say if they use a hot washer. I'm trying to see what the temp difference for hardwoods, softwoods, vinyl siding/products.
> 
> We now have 3 washers that can downstream 2 cold, 1 hot and I am already lining up jobs. I'm hoping all 3 are going non stop all summer. Pricing is a bit tricky for me right now. Trying to figure that one out (houses/deck I know). I do want to do like concrete pads, decks, houses, maybe brick buildings (not many here).
> 
> ...


Tonyg already gave some great advice about temps for different surfaces so I won't add anything to that, other than to say there aren't many situations where I'd use heat on decks or fences.

As far as surface cleaners, a good rule of thumb is you need 1 GPM for every 4" of surface cleaner. Everyone thinks a bigger one will clean faster. Not true at all. You'll find yourself walking very slowly, leaving lines, and having to redo a lot of areas. If you have the GPM and the $, I'd get the Whisper Wash Classic, 19" that comes with the 2 nozzle bar. If your washer is less than 4 GPM, get the Whisper Wash 16" Ultra Clean. Russ from Southside Equipment always has good prices on these, and so do Bill & Paul at Powerwashstore.com


----------

